# Midlife Crisis



## FilmDaddy (Jun 28, 2014)

I will be 35 years old in two months.....and I am in a Midlife Crisis.  Upon a quick Google search I realize that the average age of a person experiencing a "midlife crisis" is around 40 so many would say, "HELL NO BRO, you still got like 5 years!"  To be honest at first I was a little bummed and thought, "damn dude, stop being a pussy!", but then I began reading more Google searches and inevitably stumbled upon the most commonly accepted "Key Characteristics of a Midlife Crisis Victim".  They are:
* Searching for an undefined dream or goal
* Have a deep sense of remorse for goals not accomplished
* A fear of humiliation from more successful colleagues 
* A desire to achieve a feeling of youthfulness 
* A need to spend more time alone or with certain peers

After reading these I can say, without a doubt, that I am experiencing a midlife crisis.  
So WHY am here, bothering all of you Film Freaks???  
Well, because my "undefined dream" IS (and always was) become a film freak myself. I mean, I suppose Ive always been a freak about films so in that sense always part of the crew.   
But now I want to join the professional crew!!
So of course I have questions.  And who better to ask than those folks who are professionals. (Or even those currently training to be professionals.)

My question really isn't "Am I too OLD to go back to school?"  My Midlife Crisis has ASSURED me that the alternative is a much, much more humiliating defeat, wallowing in self pity and regret for the rest of my wasted days!  SO-- Changes careers, Changing lives!     But HOW!?  That is the question.
What is the path my friends?  From the many hours I have sat here researching I have come to see the many, many routes available to me.  But which one do I choose??
I cannot afford the luxury of wasting anymore time! There is too much at stake.

I'll give you a short backround profile to better help you in your assessment:
* Single Father (2yr son; Mother and I on good terms and cooperative)
* Good paying Career (65,000$+ Full Bennies; Long Hrs.; HATE my job)
* Bills, Bills, Bills, ( I have a mouth to feed, car payments, rent etc...wish I was 17 again! lol)
* 1 year of previous college exp. (did alright..dropped out...travelled the world
* TONS of world experience (Been to many countries, have had lots of amazing adventures)
* No other film exp. other than home movies
* Do NOT want to go to Hollywood to make blockbusters ( Not really my thing; more interested in telling the stories of real people...adventures...extreme sports..live events..etc...Not even opposed to doing a few weddings or cooperate functions )
* Want to eventually own my own Production Co. ( music videos, commercials, events, Docs. etc)

So, what do yo all think?  Full on Film School?  Degrees? Trade School?  Is there any "REAL" money in the small time stuff?? Will I be a "Starving Artist"  
hahah
Thanks for reading!


----------

